# RAM Takt zu niedrig??



## xFurry (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Ich denke mein RAM Takt ist zu niedrig. Im Bios ist DRAM Frequenzy auf 1700 eingestellt, aber wenn ich in CPU-Z gucke, steht da bei Memory 850 Mhz.

Ich habe den GeiL DDR 3 1600 mhz 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.

Wie stelle ich ihn auf ca. 1500 mhz? (das reicht mir)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung vom Bios... Mein Mainboard ist ein ASUS M4A87TD Evo

Hier noch das Bild von CPU Z 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmxforever (8. Oktober 2012)

Ähmm...der läuft schon mit 1700. Du musst deine 850 mal 2 nehmen. Erklärung steht im Link.

DDR-SDRAM


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

xFurry schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute.
> Ich denke mein RAM Takt ist zu niedrig. Im Bios ist DRAM Frequenzy auf 1700 eingestellt, aber wenn ich in CPU-Z gucke, steht da bei Memory 850 Mhz.
> 
> Ich habe den GeiL DDR 3 1600 mhz 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
> ...



Wenn im BIOS 1700 steht, sind dass eigentlich nur 850 MHz.


Beispiel:

Ich habe 1333 MHz RAM, also im BIOS 1333 eingestellt und siehe da in CPU-Z 667.


Ich würde den RAM außerdem in der Spezifikation betreiben, außer du willst RAM-OC.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Oktober 2012)

„Double Data Rate"
Lesen !
Das bei CPU-Z die Hälfte angezeigt wird ist völlig normal, soll auch so sein.


----------



## xFurry (8. Oktober 2012)

Oh danke 

Ist es auf dauer sehr schlim das der Arbeitsspeicher 100mhz schneller läuft? Ich habe im Bios nähmlich nur eine 1333 Option


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

xFurry schrieb:
			
		

> Oh danke
> 
> Ist es auf dauer sehr schlim das der Arbeitsspeicher 100mhz schneller läuft? Ich habe im Bios nähmlich nur eine 1333 Option



Ne, das ist nicht so schlimm.
Das hält der RAM aus.


----------



## xFurry (8. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar!
Danke euch allen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

xFurry schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar!
> Danke euch allen



Bitte


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Oktober 2012)

genau, mal 2... ist immer so.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Oktober 2012)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> genau, *mal 2*... ist immer so.


 *
[Klugscheiß-Mode *ON*]*
Nur bei DDR-SDRAM (DDR-DDR3)
Beim den älteren Standards wie SDR-SDRAM oder noch ältere trifft das nicht zu.

Und selbst bei DDR2/3 besteht noch ein Unterschied zwischen dem "Speichertakt" - also den Takt mit dem der RAM getaktet wird und dem I/O-Takt.
Bei DDR2 ist der I/O Takt doppelt so hoch, bei DDR3 4-fach.

Der "Effektive Takt" ist dann noch mal doppelt so hoch - wobei es sich dabei nur um eine theoretischen Wert handelt im Vergleich zu dem alten SDR-SDRAM.

Wobei ich den Begriff SDR-SDRAM sowieso gaga finde. 
*[Klugscheiß-Mode *OFF*]*


----------

